# Importing Cruze 2012 from Canada to the USA - not compliant?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Send your VIN to our Chevy Customer Care. They may be able to run down the differences for you. It's probably the headlights. The US is very finicky when it comes to head lights.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One other question - are you a Canadian Citizen? If so, the laws may be different for you when it comes to registering a Canadian delivered car vs. if you are a US Citizen. I remember during the 70s my parents had to order my mom's car with US Specifications while we were in Germany. That way she could bring the car back to the US.

Also, I moved this thread to Ask GM.


----------



## canadacruz124 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi Obermed, 

Thank you very much for your reply. 

Do you have the contact for Chevy Customer Care? Is it based in the US or Canada?

Also, I will become a US permanent resident, so not exactly a citizen, but a resident nonetheless.


----------



## canadacruz124 (Jun 1, 2015)

Apologies, I didn't answer your question entirely. Yes, I am a Canadian Citizen, and will become a US Permanent Resident.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Find a post by Chevy Customer Care, click their user name an select Private Message. They are based in Detroit but have global access as well as access to internal resources at GM. It's from those internal resources that they can hopefully get you an answer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Question - does your car have daytime running lights, traction control, and stabilitrak? These are the three items I can think of that may be different.


----------



## canadacruz124 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you, I messaged Chevy Customer Care. 

Yes, it does have daytime running lights (like all Canadian vehicles), yes to traction control, and I am not sure about stabilitrack. 

I am aware that the US accepts Canadian cars that have daytime running lights.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Question - does your car have daytime running lights, traction control, and stabilitrak? These are the three items I can think of that may be different.


Also the number of airbags. The translated write-up from Mexico indicated that that model only had 4 airbags.

Another possibility is the inside trunk release.


----------



## canadacruz124 (Jun 1, 2015)

Not sure about the number of airbags - I do know that the Cruze manual is the same for the USA and Canada, with some minor edits for Canada information (like regulatory bodies). I imagine it's the same number of airbags but I will check.

My car does have inside trunk release.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

About the only thing I can think of that might give you some challenges is the electrical connections. The plugs themselves will be the same but they may be in a different housing, just to prevent cross border part swapping.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Call this number:

9. General Motors (Saab, Saturn 
and all GM products)
U.S. Customer Relations
Ontario, Canada
Canadian Residents Only
(905) 440-7697
(888) 467-6853



Importing Canadian Vehicles Canadian vehicles are certified to Canadian requirements and originally manufactured for sale in Canada, regardless of the country in which they were produced. While many are manufactured to be identical to U.S. certified vehicles with respect to emission requirements (especially beginning with the 1988 model year), they may be manufactured with or without a U.S. emissions compliance label identifying them as conforming to U.S. EPA requirements. Canadian vehicles imported into the U.S. are categorized as either identical to U.S. version vehicles or not identical to U.S. version vehicles with regard to emission requirements. 
Importers need to verify whether the Canadian vehicle they are importing is identical to a U.S. certified version. For model year 2002 and beyond, the majority of Canadian vehicles are acceptable for importation into the U.S. without modification. There may be specific models that are Canadian-only packages that are not eligible for importation into the U.S. Any questions about Canadian-only models will be treated on a case-by-case basis. (Refer to options 2 and 3 below). 
A Canadian vehicle is identical to a U.S. certified version if one of the following is true:
*1.* The Canadian vehicle is on the EPA list of vehicles considered to be identical to U.S. version vehicles. This list is only for 2001 and earlier model year Canadian motor vehicles. For 2002 and later model year Canadian motor vehicles, refer to option 3. Detailed information for each year follows: 


1998 - 2001 model year
1997 model year
1996 model year
1995 and prior model years
*2.*The Canadian vehicle has an emission label stating it is certified to U.S. EPA Federal emission standards. 


How to Find the Vehicle Emissions Label
*3.*The manufacturer’s U.S. representative has provided a letter of compliance that states the vehicle complies with all U.S. EPA Federal regulations. Generally, EPA only accepts compliance information from the Original Equipment Manufacturer's (OEM) U.S. representative. However, as an exception to this rule, statements of conformity from the OEM Canadian representative will be acceptable to EPA as evidence of conformity. U.S. Customs and Boarder Protection (CBP) may request the importer to submit a letter of compliance from the manufacturer, even if the vehicle is determined by EPA to be identical to a U.S. certified version by one of the two options above. You will also needto contact the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) for their import regulations. 


Manufacturer's U.S. Representatives
If the Canadian vehicle is not identical to a U.S. certified version, please refer to section 2.1.2.2, "Canadian Vehicles Not Identical to U.S. Version Vehicles", and section 2.1.3, "Non-U.S. Version Vehicles", in the Procedures for Importing Vehicles and Engines manual

Importing Canadian Vehicles | Importing Vehicles and Engines | US EPA

(Please excuse our Government's spelling of Border above?)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Importing Canadian Vehicles Canadian vehicles are certified to Canadian requirements and originally manufactured for sale in Canada, regardless of the country in which they were produced. While many are manufactured to be identical to U.S. certified vehicles with respect to emission requirements (especially beginning with the 1988 model year), they may be manufactured with or without a U.S. emissions compliance label identifying them as conforming to U.S. EPA requirements.


He has the emissions sticker. That's not the issue. It's NHTSA. Vehicle Importation and Certification Requirements. 

Looking at the Vehicle Importation Guidelines (Canadian), it looks like he needs a letter:


> The importer obtains a letter from the vehicle’s original manufacturer, on the manufacturer’s letterhead (and not that of a franchised dealer), identifying the vehicle by vehicle identification number (VIN) and stating that the vehicle conforms to all applicable FMVSS except for the labeling requirements of Standards Nos. 101 _Controls and Displays_ and 110 _Tire Selection and Rims_ or 120 _Tire Selection and Rims for Motor Vehicles other than Passenger Cars_, and/or the specifications of Standard No. 108 _Lamps, Reflective Devices, and Associated Equipment_, relating to daytime running lamps.


There are more details in the links, but it starts to get ugly enough that one is better off selling and buying one over here.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't Canadian cruze not come with the tire pressure monitor sensors that have been required on all US cars since like 2008?


----------



## canadacruz124 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Indeed I have read through all those links for a few days now, and called that GM number yesterday and spoke to the department that is supposed to issue these Compliance Letters. I was told that GM will not issue me a Compliance Letter for my 2012 Cruze because supposedly it is not up to safety standards. When I pressed exactly what is not up to standard, they would not tell me. 

My car does have a tire pressure monitoring system, but not a live feed that you would see on the display on the dashboard. Only an indicator light that would light up if and when a tire is low pressure.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A TPMS low pressure indicator light is sufficient. Send a letter to GM's Compliance requesting the specific items that are different between the two countries for the 2012 Cruze. You need the model (LS, LT, ECO, LTZ) but not your VIN. In your letter explain that failing to respond may be a violation to the North American Free Trade Agreement. Send a second letter to Transport Canada and the NHTSA requesting specific information on what the differences were for cars made in 2012. You will need to know what changes Transport Canada claims are needed as well as the changes the NHTSA are needed. I bet all the changes, if there are any, are in the software.

I bet the real issue is that Transport Canada and the NHTSA haven't coordinated their warning alerts. Take a look at Table 1.1 at https://www.law.cornell.edu/cfr/text/49/571.101 for the required indicators in the US.


----------



## CanadianCruze2012 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have run into the same issue as you with importing a 2012 cruze and have not been able to receive the compliance letter from GM. Does anyone have any ideas? Have you had any luck with moving forward?


----------



## abitolder (Jul 6, 2015)

I feel that GM of Canada as the seller of this vehicle has a duty to answer your question. Some useful GM of Canada contacts for you might be ( since GM of Canada Customer Care was not able to help you ):

Geoff Bailey - Manager Regulatory Programs 905-644-1200 or cell 905-442-6791
Sam Luinstra - Canadian Product Vehicle Regulations 905-644-3389
Sandra Voitka - Director, GM of Canada - 905-644-5702

It is funny that one of the few differences appears to be the interior headliner, which has a US and a different Canadian part number, I guess it could have to do with crash regulations and how the occupant is protected. Good luck in your search.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

abitolder said:


> It is funny that one of the few differences appears to be the interior headliner, which has a US and a different Canadian part number, I guess it could have to do with crash regulations and how the occupant is protected.


Flammability rating?


----------



## tplus (Dec 28, 2015)

Any update on this? I am having the same issue with my 2014 Cruze that I bought in Canada.
I actually contacted my dealer and they told me the difference is the Tire Pressure Monitor Sensors (TPMS).


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have two coworkers that are Canadians, from the Toronto Area, and have moved to my state. They have purchased a house, and even changed plates to a 2005-6 ish Mazda Wagon. The car now has plates in the states of his residence the odometer is still primarily in Kilometers. The car does have daytime running lights. 

He drove with the Toronto plates for what seemed to be 30-60 days. I think it was because he wanted to "maximize" the value of taxes paid in Canada, before buying state stickers.

Unfortunately I don't think you're going to get answers on interpreting the local rules and regulations from GM. With a newer car I wouldn 't go so far as selling it for a loss, just to buy new one in the US. 

Granted being in Minnesota maybe a little easier, as it's a border state to Canada.

I'd get in contact with a local Department of Motor Vehicles in the state that your moving into and see if they can help. Or if you make it over to Buffalo, NY maybe stop at a department of Motor Vehicles there and ask how it works. I't also seems that there's some documentation of importation at the customs boarder crossing? I have no idea how far the buffalo crossing is from you, but a lot of them drive to Buffalo for USA flights rather than traveling out of Toronto International. Getting some paperwork/procedure from a motor vehicle department near the border, who maybe sees this happen may have better information than a department of motor vehicles in a small town in Central United States say Oklahoma.

Also see the documents found on the customs page. 

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/de...d-vehicle,-car-or-motorcycle-in-the-u.s.-with


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know why I'm researching this, but the original question was interesting.

It looks like the compliance sticker is on the inside of the drivers door. It's on the B pillar between the front door and the hinge pillar of the passenger rear door. It's not the one that has the recommended tire pressure on it. 

It clearly states that this vehicle meets US federal safety and EPA requirements. It also has the VIN on it. I believe this would be the proof required when filling out the Customs forms. 

Does the Canadian Cruze have this sticker?


----------



## mamaeisler (Jan 20, 2016)

Good morning, hoping you can help me.

Wondering if you were able to import your car to the USA. 
Our car is a 2011 Eco Cruze and would like to import it and we are having alot of trouble trying to find out if it passes all the safety issues.


----------



## rocky (Nov 3, 2016)

Tried to get letter of compliance for my 2013 cruze. There is a document on the NHTSA sight that says canadian vehicals can be imported as long as they meet a certain listed number NHTSA standards. . Most standards are occupent safety issues with air bags, child restraints, impact issues and one is the tire pressure monitor system . I was told the Canadian vehical does not comply with most of these listed standards all related to structure? They would not elaborate . My vehical does comply with the tire monitoring system. It is basically simple to import a vehical if you have the letter of compliance . I imported a dodge truck with no problem 2 years Ago. Just follow the procedure. The key is the letter of compliance for EPA and NHTSA compliance. 99 percent of all relatively new canadian vehicals meet the standards but not the cruze. Not sure if the new ones 2016/2017 meet the standards but looks like up to 2014 do not.☹️


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I know this is an aging thread but perhaps my story will make those thinking of importing a Chevy to think twice. I bought a Brand New CRUZE in the United States (Arizona) and had massive trouble registering it the next day in California. I would never buy out of State again. Even had to get it Smogged for $80, it blew all zeros!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I know this is an aging thread but perhaps my story will make those thinking of importing a Chevy to think twice. I bought a Brand New CRUZE in the United States (Arizona) and had massive trouble registering it the next day in California. I would never buy out of State again. Even had to get it Smogged for $80, it blew all zeros!


Definitely think twice if you're going to a state that does smog checks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Definitely think twice if you're going to a state that does smog checks.


Oh I had no doubt the Cruze would pass unlike my California cars from my youth, and even then you just paid off the Smog guy and passed. Its the matter of having to shell out 80 bucks in this little town as only one guy has the machine and is certified. Plus its a little harder to cheat these days, still can be done though...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I know this is an aging thread but perhaps my story will make those thinking of importing a Chevy to think twice. I bought a Brand New CRUZE in the United States (Arizona) and had massive trouble registering it the next day in California. I would never buy out of State again. Even had to get it Smogged for $80, it blew all zeros!


What year? My Ohio built and Ohio dealer ordered and Ohio sold Cruze is marked 

"California Class /stds: PC/ULEV qualified"

Not like I'd move there when I am a avid gun person and all. 

As for the non American Cruze, not all cars are built to spec even if they are made here. Dodge Neons overseas had to have orange turn signals on their brake lights to pass their regulations and DCX refused to sell any of those lights to us in the US even if we circumvented and found the part numbers. Just trying to find the Cruze wood grain interior parts was a hassle because its in a non American Cruze. Same went for the passenger airbag delete for Mexican Cruze for those ACR track only guys.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It was a 2014 and it had 40 miles on it, makes no difference to the DMV, at least ours. California sucks in many more ways than you'll ever know


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It was a 2014 and it had 40 miles on it, makes no difference to the DMV, at least ours. California sucks in many more ways than you'll ever know


I will take your word for it. All of those beautiful tourist trap pictures and car club pics do make it look like a lovely place to be from the outside.


----------



## bk20131LT (Dec 6, 2016)

I have a 2013 LT Cruze and I am dealing with the same problem. CMVSS certified, US EPA certified, FMVSS Non Certified. The letter from GM states that those three things. However, the letter does not state which specific FMVSS standards it does not adhere to. When I pushed harder to find out, they became evasive. GM of Canada told me to call GM of USA, and GM of USA said its GM of Canada's problem. Now they won't answer emails or phone calls. I have contacted 6 different Registered Importers (4 in NY, 1 in PA, 1 in NJ) and nobody will take the job because they don't know what they need to fix. I am very disappointed in this company and their underhanded business tactics. The car is still under 4 years old and I will have to return it to Canada (on a temp 1 year permit currently) so that I can sell it. What a waste!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there,

Guess what, I am in the exact same situation right now. How come an American made car does not comply to FMVSS standards? I asked to know more.

_(i) Emissions (EPA)_
_Our records confirm that this vehicle was equipped with an emission control system FE9 & NT7 which_
_met U.S. Federal Emission Standards at the time of manufacture. For more information refer to EPA_
_website (http://www.epa.gov/oms/imports/index.htm), or contact the EPA Imports at 734-214-4100_
_(Fax: 734-214-4676),_


_Our records confirm that this vehicle conformed to all applicable Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards_
_(CMVSS) in effect at the time of manufacture._
_Our records confirm that this vehicle DOES NOT conform to the applicable U.S. Federal Motor Vehicle_
_Safety Standards (FMVSS) in effect at the time of manufacture. Please note that this vehicle does not_
_comply with all FMVSS._


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How come my one day old 2014 with 38 miles didn't comply to California standards? Nothing that $78 couldn't cure with a smog test. I might have mentioned this earlier


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is what I got from GM Canada. I am waiting on confirmation that the Canadian model can be modified to comply to the US standard.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I spent over a dozen hours trying to figure this out.

GM Canada will not give more than the following statement and they mention they will not go into details here, that I should contact a registered importer (which tells me TPMS cannot be retrofitted on my car, hence, nothing we can do)

_Our records confirm that this vehicle DOES NOT conform to the applicable U.S. Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards (FMVSS) in effect at the time of manufacture. Please note that this vehicle does not comply with all FMVSS.

_This is totally unacceptable. As an owner of a Cruze, I do not have the right to know why my car does not comply to FMVSS standards? But all GM has to say is that it does not comply to "all FMVSS"? WOW!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I called (888) 467-6853 and I was told they do not handle any more issues regarding car import/export. GM is now taking "care" of that.


----------



## holybaboon (Mar 13, 2018)

Did you have any updates about importing the Cruze? Thanks. 



gt_cristian said:


> I called (888) 467-6853 and I was told they do not handle any more issues regarding car import/export. GM is now taking "care" of that.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

You can't import them without the compliance letter and GM USA won't give you one. Just sell the car in Canada and buy a car in the USA.


----------



## holybaboon (Mar 13, 2018)

Many thanks!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi there,

Yes, I managed to drive the car to the US, CBP agents had no issue with that. The problem came when I tried to register the car in Texas, but I managed to do it. PM if you want, maybe I can help you.



holybaboon said:


> Did you have any updates about importing the Cruze? Thanks.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, I managed to drive the car to the US, CBP agents had no issue with that. The problem came when I tried to register the car in Texas, but I managed to do it. PM if you want, maybe I can help you.


Come on now, share with us on how you skirted Federal and State law, we are not going to turn you in


----------



## AlltheCruzeQs (Sep 15, 2020)

Has there been anyone that has made the mods to their vehicle? I'm looking to import a 2014 Cruze and GM has said that my best bet is to go through an importer. HELP!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

obermd said:


> One other question - are you a Canadian Citizen? If so, the laws may be different for you when it comes to registering a Canadian delivered car vs. if you are a US Citizen. I remember during the 70s my parents had to order my mom's car with US Specifications while we were in Germany. That way she could bring the car back to the US.
> 
> Also, I moved this thread to Ask GM.


My dad had the same issue. Germany to America. Had to install a cat and whatever else it needed. To ship it to America.

I beleive that was 78.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I managed to import my Cruze from Canada to Dallas, Texas by getting it imported at the local CBP office here in Dallas. Before that, I spent hours and hours with GM and different importers that kept telling me it could not be done.


----------



## k3vs (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi there, @gt_christian can you share details on how you got it imported/registered?


----------



## Dannyvee (Jul 25, 2021)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, I managed to drive the car to the US, CBP agents had no issue with that. The problem came when I tried to register the car in Texas, but I managed to do it. PM if you want, maybe I can help you.



Hey i was wondering how you did this? I am running into the samw issue


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Dannyvee said:


> Hey i was wondering how you did this? I am running into the samw issue


Guys, you have to understand that not everything can be shared! PM him to get more info if you want! I can tell you, by personal experience, that bringing a Cruze from Canada to US is not a black & white situation at the border. I decided not to do it although I could potentially save 20% and I'm next to the border. Do you homework first and if someone wants privacy don't push it!


----------



## Imjiraiya (3 mo ago)

gt_cristian said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Yes, I managed to drive the car to the US, CBP agents had no issue with that. The problem came when I tried to register the car in Texas, but I managed to do it. PM if you want, maybe I can help you.


Website won't let me message you how where you able to get the car imported I need help gm emailed me and said epa standards good for 2011-2014 and fmvss wasn't because of three things what do I do?


----------

